

Sleep With Developers - markdleblanc
http://teespring.com/dev04

======
angersock
Flagged.

Was hoping for something more than a lousy t-shirt.

~~~
zoowar
Didn't you notice the teespring domain? That domain should be auto-flagged on
HN.

